
The 10 Deadly Sins Against Scalability - orrsella
http://highscalability.com/blog/2013/6/10/the-10-deadly-sins-against-scalability.html
======
lysium
I find the list of little help. Yes, these points might be 'deadly sins', but
just pointing me to RabbitMQ or advise 'feature flags' is of little help. And
why is 'optimizing and tweaking' queries necessary for scalability?

